

Free to Be Mean: Does This Student Satire Cross the Line? - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/13/education/edlife/free-to-be-mean-does-student-satire-cross-the-line.html?hpw&rref=education&_r=0

======
lazylizard
"I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to
say it"?

